# left4dead



## agricola (Dec 26, 2008)

Apologies if there was already a thread on this (and for the lateness of it, what with xmas presents and whatnot), but surely this must be game of the year?

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=iPIaCDVqTWU&feature=related
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Left4Dead

edit:  of course the title should be "left4dead"


----------



## Woollyredhat (Dec 26, 2008)

Ye, it's one a few awards already alright. Including multiplayer game of the year I might add!

Can't wait to get it, but will try get it pre used if I can.(mind you, it's pretty cheap, at 40, considering the price for most games today.

A latecomer, but worthy of an honourable mention.


----------



## sorearm (Dec 26, 2008)

Have d/l'd it but not installed it yet - still engrossed in fallout 3 and lost interest in far cry 2

... plus my PC won't run GTA IV grrr


----------



## Rikbikboo (Dec 28, 2008)

Just got it and was playing the single player. also got farcry 2 the crysis 2 or whatever its called and also cod wow  not tried cod and crysis  yet  but like the look of far cy 2 (although didnt turn it on again today. and payed a level of l4d instead.


all look very sweet


----------



## tommers (Feb 13, 2009)

Just got this.  Played a bit this morning.  It looks great... bit scary though.   Lots of quiet bits and then 50 zombies charging at you all at once.

Would be good on Live....


----------



## bmd (Feb 13, 2009)

Fourth biggest selling game in January.



I really need to get out more.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 13, 2009)

Tis a great game, and I have a spare brand new copy still in its wrapper if anyone's interested 

Ha, anyway, tis pretty short, but if you play it on multiplayer its got a lot of replay factor, and a good laugh with a group of mates.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 13, 2009)

Looks great, but strikes me as the kind of thing that is best as multi player and my net connection is to slow play online games.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 14, 2009)

BTW Steam are selling it for £13.49 at the moment.

Link


----------



## newme (Feb 14, 2009)

Hmm mate of mine has this and seems to spend an inordinate amount of time on the online bit waiting for a game instead of actually playing it


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 14, 2009)

Looks great fun, doing well on xbox live it appears. Tempted to get it but for the fact that it'd mean 90% of my 360 games would be fpsers!


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 14, 2009)

did play as demo, but not online maybe it better as multilpayer


----------



## tommers (Feb 23, 2009)

anybody up for a bit of live with this?  

I did try it with strangers but it was like herding kittens.  I was just in the middle of shouting "don't pull that lever!" when they did, cue 500 zombies coming in and us all dying about 30 seconds later.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Feb 23, 2009)

Tis one of me favourite games!


----------



## tommers (Feb 23, 2009)

100% masahiko said:


> Tis one of me favourite games!



what's your live login?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 23, 2009)

tommers said:


> anybody up for a bit of live with this?
> 
> I did try it with strangers but it was like herding kittens.  I was just in the middle of shouting "don't pull that lever!" when they did, cue 500 zombies coming in and us all dying about 30 seconds later.



I wish that was YouTubed...


----------



## tommers (Feb 23, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I wish that was YouTubed...



It was ridiculous. Wouldn't mind but it was the first campaign.  I'd played the game for about an hour max and even I knew that you do not pull that lever before everybody is all set up.  It even says it in the manual.  Bloody gimps.


----------



## XR75 (Feb 23, 2009)

agricola said:


> Apologies if there was already a thread on this (and for the lateness of it, what with xmas presents and whatnot), but surely this must be game of the year?



No,it's massively overhyped.


----------



## bmd (Feb 23, 2009)

This is the one game I'm dying (ho...hurrrr...)to get online to play. I ordered a WRT54G router but when I got it I realised I'd ordered the WRT54GC, which you can't hack.

So it's off back and I'm getting the proper one. And then, finally, I'll be online and I can see what all the fuss is about. Can't wait!


----------



## tommers (Feb 23, 2009)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> This is the one game I'm dying (ho...hurrrr...)to get online to play. I ordered a WRT54G router but when I got it I realised I'd ordered the WRT54GC, which you can't hack.
> 
> So it's off back and I'm getting the proper one. And then, finally, I'll be online and I can see what all the fuss is about. Can't wait!



well, let us know when it's sorted.  I might give it another go with randoms but I don't have massive hope.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 23, 2009)

tommers said:


> well, let us know when it's sorted.  I might give it another go with randoms but I don't have massive hope.



If I can find this cheap enough (not willing to pay more than a score) I'm up for a game, it looks great fun!


----------



## tommers (Feb 23, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> If I can find this cheap enough (not willing to pay more than a score) I'm up for a game, it looks great fun!



cool.

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_trksid=m38.l1313&_nkw=left4dead&_sacat=See-All-Categories

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/left-4-dead-x...14&_trkparms=72:1687|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## bmd (Feb 23, 2009)

tommers said:


> well, let us know when it's sorted.  I might give it another go with randoms but I don't have massive hope.



Will do matey, I've put all the Urban 360ers' usernames into XBL so as soon as I'm online I'll add you and a shooting we will go.

Yes KE, buy it, you know you want to. It's another shooter but who cares, it's a good un.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 23, 2009)

Lol @ another shooter...this will make fps number 6 in my collection of 7 games!


----------



## bmd (Feb 23, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Lol @ another shooter...this will make fps number 6 in my collection of 7 games!



That's a _good_ thing.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 24, 2009)

tommers said:


> cool.
> 
> http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_trksid=m38.l1313&_nkw=left4dead&_sacat=See-All-Categories
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/left-4-dead-x...14&_trkparms=72:1687|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318



Doesn't appear to be going for anything less tha 25...


----------



## tommers (Mar 18, 2009)

right, me and BMD just had a game... and it's good but we reckon we need a couple more people to do it justice.  So who's up for it?  

We need you to step up, urban.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 19, 2009)

Good news, I've a copy on rental from Lovefilm.com in the post, should be with me by Friday. Well up for a game!


----------



## bmd (Mar 19, 2009)

tommers said:


> right, me and BMD just had a game... and it's good but we reckon we need a couple more people to do it justice.  So who's up for it?
> 
> We need you to step up, urban.




Yeah, twas good but unfortunately tommers kept running around and opening doors and pushing lift buttons before we were ready.


----------



## tommers (Mar 19, 2009)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> Yeah, twas good but unfortunately tommers kept running around and opening doors and pushing lift buttons before we were ready.



Fuck off!  I wasn't even going to mention the elevator, but if you're going to be like that... 

KE - if you're any good we'll see if we can quietly drop BMD, he's a bit of a liability but don't tell him I told you.


----------



## bmd (Mar 19, 2009)

tommers said:


> Fuck off!  I wasn't even going to mention the elevator, but if you're going to be like that...
> 
> KE - if you're any good we'll see if we can quietly drop BMD, he's a bit of a liability but don't tell him I told you.





He kept shooting me as well, let's see if we can lose him in the underground KE.


----------



## tommers (Mar 19, 2009)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> He kept shooting me as well, let's see if we can lose him in the underground KE.



Actually yeah, I did keep shooting him.  But only cos he was constantly surrounded by zombies.

"uurrrgghh, get em off!"

That's what he kept screaming.

No dignity. 

I was a bit more "special forces."


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm actually tempted to buy an eggsbox just for this. Played it on my sister's PC over xmas online, and it's the dogs. Shooting zombies; lots of zombies. Utter fucking genius.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 19, 2009)

tommers said:


> Fuck off!  I wasn't even going to mention the elevator, but if you're going to be like that...
> 
> KE - if you're any good we'll see if we can quietly drop BMD, he's a bit of a liability but don't tell him I told you.





I can hold my own I reckon. I play CoD4 pretty regulary and getting my old FPS skillz back!


----------



## tommers (Mar 19, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> I'm actually tempted to buy an eggsbox just for this. Played it on my sister's PC over xmas online, and it's the dogs. Shooting zombies; lots of zombies. Utter fucking genius.



do it, they're bloody cheap now.  we could have proper tactics and all sorts (at least until the first time we all panic.)


----------



## tommers (Mar 19, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I can hold my own I reckon. I play CoD4 pretty regulary and getting my old FPS skillz back!



excellent, I might be about friday evening....  I think we've got a friend and her 10 year old coming over so it'll be whether I can nick the telly, but if not then we can certainly sort something out over the weekend / next week...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 19, 2009)

tommers said:


> excellent, I might be about friday evening....  I think we've got a friend and her 10 year old coming over so it'll be whether I can nick the telly, but if not then we can certainly sort something out over the weekend / next week...



Excellent, I'm free Friday and Saturday evenings. Should have the game by then, can't wait. I've had a blast playing CoD4 but haven't had the chance to play with some friendly people who are really interested in proper team work.

Oh yeah got me a head set now so you can all hear me screaming abuse at you when you fuck up and get me killed!


----------



## bmd (Mar 19, 2009)

tommers said:


> Actually yeah, I did keep shooting him.  But only cos he was constantly surrounded by zombies.
> 
> "uurrrgghh, get em off!"
> 
> ...



I wasn't screaming I was just talking loudly in a high pitched voice to get your attention. I was a bit more special needs tbf.  

Anyway, it sounds like we've got a team! I'm definately up for this whenever everyone else is ready. Got the whole weekend free or next week if not.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 19, 2009)

It's arrived! I'm checking it out now and around all evening if anyone's available for a game (message me via live).


----------



## tommers (Mar 19, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It's arrived! I'm checking it out now and around all evening if anyone's available for a game (message me via live).




might be about later.  at work till 9 but will let you know...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 19, 2009)

Cool.


----------



## sorearm (Mar 19, 2009)

I loved this when playing the demo, been thinking about buying it - will have to wait until payday

you guys up for a blast then sometime?


----------



## bmd (Mar 19, 2009)

Course! 

Just having my tea and then I'm gonna go online. Got back tonight to find that the dog had chewed my headset, bless her.


----------



## sorearm (Mar 19, 2009)

bloody hell, it's still £27 eek!

anyway if anyone wants to add me to xfire, username is "sorearm" and my steam ID is "sorearm" , original huh


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 20, 2009)

sorearm said:


> I loved this when playing the demo, been thinking about buying it - will have to wait until payday
> 
> you guys up for a blast then sometime?



Totally! I'd be great to fight along side you again.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 20, 2009)

sorearm said:


> bloody hell, it's still £27 eek!
> 
> anyway if anyone wants to add me to xfire, username is "sorearm" and my steam ID is "sorearm" , original huh



Ah, I think you're talking about the PC version, we're playing via Xbox live...


----------



## tommers (Mar 20, 2009)

did you have a game last night?  I had stuff to do when i got home and then I went to bed.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 20, 2009)

Nah, I got stuck in an excellent game of CoD4. You know when you get on a game and the group is just right in terms of gaming skill, low arsehole levels, and actually working together using head sets. Played for two hours straight with roughly the same 10 people!

I'm about this evening though...


----------



## tommers (Mar 20, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Nah, I got stuck in an excellent game of CoD4. You know when you get on a game and the group is just right in terms of gaming skill, low arsehole levels, and actually working together using head sets. Played for two hours straight with roughly the same 10 people!
> 
> I'm about this evening though...



OK, we've got a bit of a full house but I'll see....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 20, 2009)

tommers said:


> OK, we've got a bit of a full house but I'll see....



No probs, either way, I'm free tonight and tomorrow evening.


----------



## bmd (Mar 20, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Nah, I got stuck in an excellent game of CoD4. You know when you get on a game and the group is just right in terms of gaming skill, low arsehole levels, and actually working together using head sets. Played for two hours straight with roughly the same 10 people!
> 
> I'm about this evening though...



Same here KE but on L4D. I thought you must be having a good game so I just joined a random and we played it right through to the end, same team. It was great, everyone worked together and the bit where you're waiting 15 mins for the helicopter at the end was tense as hell, really great game, I love it more the more I play it, can't wait for a team of us from here to play.


----------



## tommers (Mar 20, 2009)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> Same here KE but on L4D. I thought you must be having a good game so I just joined a random and we played it right through to the end, same team. It was great, everyone worked together and the bit where you're waiting 15 mins for the helicopter at the end was tense as hell, really great game, I love it more the more I play it, can't wait for a team of us from here to play.



oooh, really?  Were we close to the end the other day?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 20, 2009)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> Same here KE but on L4D. I thought you must be having a good game so I just joined a random and we played it right through to the end, same team. It was great, everyone worked together and the bit where you're waiting 15 mins for the helicopter at the end was tense as hell, really great game, I love it more the more I play it, can't wait for a team of us from here to play.



Didn't even realise you'd come online! Sorry about that, you should have just invited me.


----------



## bmd (Mar 20, 2009)

tommers said:


> oooh, really?  Were we close to the end the other day?



Yeah I think so mate, we'd just done the level with the lift, hadn't we? It's after that one. It's absolutely mad, there were two tanks, boomers, smokers and just millions of infected pouring over the sides of the building, it's really good, can't wait!


----------



## tommers (Mar 20, 2009)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> Yeah I think so mate, we'd just done the level with the lift, hadn't we? It's after that one. It's absolutely mad, there were two tanks, boomers, smokers and just millions of infected pouring over the sides of the building, it's really good, can't wait!



brilliant.  there's about 4 different levels isn't there?  I'll see if I can set some time aside...


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 20, 2009)

I have arranged to collect a new monitor tonight... I could see if I can grab a copy of this while I'm at it.. if it works out ill post here.


----------



## bmd (Mar 20, 2009)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I have arranged to collect a new monitor tonight... I could see if I can grab a copy of this while I'm at it.. if it works out ill post here.



Nice one! 

eta: By monitor I presume you're playing it on pc? KE, tommers and me are playing it on 360 but there seems to be quite a few on this thread that have it on pc.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 20, 2009)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> Nice one!
> 
> eta: By monitor I presume you're playing it on pc? KE, tommers and me are playing it on 360 but there seems to be quite a few on this thread that have it on pc.



Yeah that's my assumption too, shame we don't live in the gaming utopia that allows PC gamers and console gamers to play online together...


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 20, 2009)

Doh.. yes PC for me..


----------



## bmd (Mar 20, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah that's my assumption too, shame we don't live in the gaming utopia that allows PC gamers and console gamers to play online together...



Yeah, it's a bit poo innit, hardly rocket science.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 20, 2009)

So what spec eggsbocks would I need were I to buy this? Would it work on the Arcade pack, or would I need to buy HDD etc?

*tempted*


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 20, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> So what spec eggsbocks would I need were I to buy this? Would it work on the Arcade pack, or would I need to buy HDD etc?
> 
> *tempted*



You'd need the HHD version as you need that to get online.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 20, 2009)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> Yeah, it's a bit poo innit, hardly rocket science.



Yep...it's will and corporate control that's standing in the way...


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 20, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> You'd need the HHD version as you need that to get online.



Hmm, maybe next month then. Getting the HDD one would tip it over the 'Likely to wind Wrysmile up' price line...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 20, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Hmm, maybe next month then. Getting the HDD one would tip it over the 'Likely to wind Wrysmile up' price line...



Yeah I found the way round that with Random One was to buy the arcade for just over a ton, then buy a refurbed 20gigger for 20 quid a few weeks later. Spreading the cost dilutes the impact of the over all purchase. 

Of course now I'm installing to hard drive etc I just HAVE to get a 120 gigger...


----------



## bmd (Mar 20, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah I found the way round that with Random One was to buy the arcade for just over a ton, then buy a refurbed 20gigger for 20 quid a few weeks later. Spreading the cost dilutes the impact of the over all purchase.
> 
> Of course now I'm installing to hard drive etc I just HAVE to get a 120 gigger...



lol

Stealth buy ftw.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 20, 2009)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> lol
> 
> Stealth buy ftw.



Gordon Brown taught me everything I know...


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 20, 2009)

I got a monitor for £30  now I have to wait for fuck knows how long for STEAM to download the game...

despite the fact the DVD is in the disk drive...


ARGH!!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 20, 2009)

55% FFS x 1m @ STEAM


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 21, 2009)

Had a great game tonight on live, with three American guys (all friends), good players and fucking funny banter!


----------



## tommers (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm on now (yes, I know it's 9 in the morning)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 21, 2009)

LOL! I should be on later around 8pm.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 21, 2009)

Good games tonight, I've no idea how the hell we're meant to survive the hospital though! 

That said I've got an inkling staying up top as I did quite a lot helps. Maybe just planting the gas cannisters on the level with the machine cannon and molotoving/pipe bombing as they crowd below may be the way to go?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 21, 2009)

I've made myself sick I've killed so many zombies. Quite a few TK'ers and Haxorz on in the evening though...


----------



## bmd (Mar 22, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Good games tonight, I've no idea how the hell we're meant to survive the hospital though!
> 
> That said I've got an inkling staying up top as I did quite a lot helps. Maybe just planting the gas cannisters on the level with the machine cannon and molotoving/pipe bombing as they crowd below may be the way to go?



Great game!

Staying in the radio room on the helicopter level finally got us through it. That was rock hard just on normal, god knows what hard is like. It definitely rewards teamwork, as soon as you go off alone something happens.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 22, 2009)

Ah excellent! Sorry couldn't stick around longer, was just too bloody tired to focus properly...look forward to playing with you guys again.

Oh yeah how did you manage to have two versions of yourself?!


----------



## tommers (Mar 22, 2009)

yeah, you've got to stick with the group.  I love it, great game.  

I think we should move on to the next missions....


----------



## tommers (Mar 22, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Ah excellent! Sorry couldn't stick around longer, was just too bloody tired to focus properly...look forward to playing with you guys again.
> 
> Oh yeah how did you manage to have two versions of yourself?!



that was his mate.  

how come we couldn't hear you?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 22, 2009)

tommers said:


> yeah, you've got to stick with the group.  I love it, great game.
> 
> I think we should move on to the next missions....



Too true. Yeah I'm up for trying the other missions.



tommers said:


> that was his mate.
> 
> how come we couldn't hear you?



No idea, when our first game finished I stopped hearing you, very odd.


----------



## tommers (Mar 22, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> No idea, when our first game finished I stopped hearing you, very odd.



yeah, it was weird.  no idea why that happened.  I could hear BMD but couldn't hear you.  it seems a bit patchy.  still, you seemed to pick up what we were doing...  that was good old fashioned gaming, we had to sort out a strategy that stopped us dying in about 30 secs... actually having to think how to finish a game.. great!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 22, 2009)

tommers said:


> yeah, it was weird.  no idea why that happened.  I could hear BMD but couldn't hear you.  it seems a bit patchy.  still, you seemed to pick up what we were doing...  that was good old fashioned gaming, we had to sort out a strategy that stopped us dying in about 30 secs... actually having to think how to finish a game.. great!



Yeah, that was the coolest part playing with people who actually wanted to work together properly. 

We need a bit more practice on the reload/shoot thing though although it is hard not to just spray and pray when the Z's starting running madly about!


----------



## tommers (Mar 22, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah, that was the coolest part playing with people who actually wanted to work together properly.
> 
> We need a bit more practice on the reload/shoot thing though although it is hard not to just spray and pray when the Z's starting running madly about!



it's easy to panic!  I think the key to the game is each person having a role and sticking to it, otherwise you end up with 4 people all surrounded by zombies, or incapacitated by a boss and then you're fucked.  if we could sort it so we move with one at the front, one covering each side and one covering the back then we'd be alright....  it's great though.... it'd have helped if we could've heard you!


----------



## bmd (Mar 22, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Ah excellent! Sorry couldn't stick around longer, was just too bloody tired to focus properly...look forward to playing with you guys again.
> 
> Oh yeah how did you manage to have two versions of yourself?!



Yeah it was great, nice one for sticking around til we finished the game.  

My mate was co-oping from my house, we were on split screen and unless you actually create a new log-in it just copies your original.



tommers said:


> it's easy to panic!  I think the key to the game is each person having a role and sticking to it, otherwise you end up with 4 people all surrounded by zombies, or incapacitated by a boss and then you're fucked.  if we could sort it so we move with one at the front, one covering each side and one covering the back then we'd be alright....  it's great though.... it'd have helped if we could've heard you!



Yep, totally agree. I was thinking the same thing this morning, left front, right front etc. Covering when reloading. Staying in the same space and using the comms. The boss stuff needs thinking about but I imagine that if you all stay together then it's easier to deal with.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 22, 2009)

Agree with the movement thing, and yeah it would been bloody useful if I could heard and spoken with you guys. Head sets are a must for this game! 

I'm around tomorrow evening if anyone fancy killing some zombies.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 22, 2009)

The game was brill, but the story was too short lived unfortunately 

I'd like to see some different DLC campaigns added to try extend the life of the game.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 22, 2009)

I've rented mine, haven't really played the single player as I've only got it for online play...


----------



## bmd (Mar 22, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Agree with the movement thing, and yeah it would been bloody useful if I could heard and spoken with you guys. Head sets are a must for this game!
> 
> I'm around tomorrow evening if anyone fancy killing some zombies.



I'm probably around so I'll keep an eye out for you.



Daniel.x3h said:


> The game was brill, but the story was too short lived unfortunately
> 
> I'd like to see some different DLC campaigns added to try extend the life of the game.



There's a new game mode and a couple of new maps coming soon - Link


----------



## bmd (Mar 23, 2009)

Anyone up for a game tonight?


----------



## sorearm (Mar 23, 2009)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> Anyone up for a game tonight?



sure

I've just got it - bloody scary in parts!

my xfire id is "sorearm" and my steam id is "sorearm" ... original huh


----------



## sorearm (Mar 23, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Ah, I think you're talking about the PC version, we're playing via Xbox live...



ah shite, just read this ... *cries*

I know what you mean about COD4 kid e - that swallowed a whole lot of evenings for me, I ditches counterstrike for this ... and then Fallout 3 appeared lol

COD4 multiplayer rocks


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 23, 2009)

sorearm said:


> ah shite, just read this ... *cries*
> 
> I know what you mean about COD4 kid e - that swallowed a whole lot of evenings for me, I ditches counterstrike for this ... and then Fallout 3 appeared lol
> 
> COD4 multiplayer rocks



It does indeed!


----------



## tommers (Mar 24, 2009)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> Anyone up for a game tonight?



I played one run through of dead air... it was surprisingly easy, did the whole last scene in one.

I saw you were on there but you logged off soon after...  I was knackered enough to only play once then I went to bed...


----------



## bmd (Mar 24, 2009)

tommers said:


> I played one run through of dead air... it was surprisingly easy, did the whole last scene in one.
> 
> I saw you were on there but you logged off soon after...  I was knackered enough to only play once then I went to bed...



I only realised last night that there's more than one scenario. 

So I did the walking through the woods one and Dead Air. I liked them both better than hospital one, playing them made me realise how constricted you are in the corridors.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 24, 2009)

I always play it on expert - the only way. Its ultra scary! And you need a good team...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 25, 2009)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> I only realised last night that there's more than one scenario.





It took me a day to realise that too! Played the wood one, like the siege at the house at the end. I'm still looking for this so if anyone sees this on their travels for £20 or less inc free delivery let me know!


----------



## tommers (Mar 25, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It took me a day to realise that too! Played the wood one, like the siege at the house at the end. I'm still looking for this so if anyone sees this on their travels for £20 or less inc free delivery let me know!



has your copy gone back now???


----------



## bmd (Mar 25, 2009)

tommers said:


> has your copy gone back now???



Say it ain't so. 

You about for a game later on?


----------



## tommers (Mar 25, 2009)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> Say it ain't so.
> 
> You about for a game later on?




working late but might be on about 10 or so?

won't be the same without our little mute friend.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 25, 2009)

Haha mute friend! Nah still got it but decided its good enough to own, had great fun with you guys.

 Can't get on tonight out and away till next week from tomorrow....


----------



## tommers (Mar 25, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Haha mute friend! Nah still got it but decided its good enough to own, had great fun with you guys.
> 
> Can't get on tonight out and away till next week from tomorrow....



ahem...

here

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Left-4-Dead-X...14&_trkparms=72:1695|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 25, 2009)

Holy Fucking Shit! Can't buy it as I'm out at the mo...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 26, 2009)

Ah bollox the sale has ended...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm about tomorrow evening from around 8pm if anybody is up for a game?


----------



## tommers (Mar 30, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I'm about tomorrow evening from around 8pm if anybody is up for a game?



tonight?  we'll see, might be.  working late (again) but could be about later...


----------



## bmd (Mar 30, 2009)

How about tonight? I'm up for a game after 9pm if anyone's about.


----------



## tommers (Mar 30, 2009)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> How about tonight? I'm up for a game after 9pm if anyone's about.



yeah, should be about later... I'll see if I can grab the telly for 45 mins...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 30, 2009)

Yep I'll be on from 9pm. First have to transfer my data over to my new 120 gigger.


----------



## tommers (Mar 30, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yep I'll be on from 9pm. First have to transfer my data over to my new 120 gigger.



what?  a 120gig hard drive for the xbox?

whatever will you do with it?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 30, 2009)

tommers said:


> what?  a 120gig hard drive for the xbox?
> 
> whatever will you do with it?



Yep, picked it up for £30 brand new from HMV in Covent Garden. 

My 20 is nearly full, going to install all my games to the new drive to keep the noise level down, also it means I can have more than five or so demos on the thing at a time...

And, there's a real chance the Xbox will be getting something similar to Sony's Play TV this year which means lots of room needed for recording from freeview.


----------



## tommers (Mar 30, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yep, picked it up for £30 brand new from HMV in Covent Garden.
> 
> My 20 is nearly full, going to install all my games to the new drive to keep the noise level down, also it means I can have more than five or so demos on the thing at a time...
> 
> And, there's a real chance the Xbox will be getting something similar to Sony's Play TV this year which means lots of room needed for recording from freeview.



ooohh...  30 quid?  I might get one.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 30, 2009)

tommers said:


> ooohh...  30 quid?  I might get one.



Give them a ring before you travel down, they only had two more in when I got mine (kicking myself for not buying them but was in hurry at the time)...


----------



## tommers (Mar 30, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Give them a ring before you travel down, they only had two more in when I got mine (kicking myself for not buying them but was in hurry at the time)...



how much are they normally?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 30, 2009)

tommers said:


> how much are they normally?



It varies but ime rarely less than 60 quid. Play.com have them for 73 quid and the HMV ones were listed as 99 quid.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 1, 2009)

Wayhey! Just got me a copy of L4D on eBay, will be playing this game for many months to come!


----------



## tommers (Apr 3, 2009)

anybody about now?  I'm off work....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm out for a few days until my copy turns up (have posted the Love film one back to get the next game in my que)...


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 3, 2009)

This is the only game I'm really annoyed about not being on the PS3, but if the sad attempt at porting the Orange Box is anything to go by it might be a blessing.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 3, 2009)

Right, change of plan, amazingly my copy via eBay has just turned up! And I have a hassle free weekend to get some serious zombie slaughtering done. Anyone up for a game or maybe try arrange a time this weekend?


----------



## Daniel (Apr 3, 2009)

I'll be up for a game if I'm about


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 9, 2009)

Anyone about tonight or tomorrow night for a game?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 21, 2009)

New dlc!

*Left 4 Dead - Survival Pack*


----------



## bmd (Apr 21, 2009)

AAAAH!!!! I've let my gold membership run out! Fuck, fucking fuckity frig. I'll have to get one bought tonight.

eta: sorted, thanks for the heads up KE. We'll have to get a game together some time.


----------



## tommers (Apr 21, 2009)

is it free?

I was just thinking tonight that we hadn't played this for a while... what does it update?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 22, 2009)

It is free, BoB you should have said there's a great site for cheap gold subs, it adds a game mode or two apparently. Yep we should deffo get a game, I played the solo mission tonight for a couple hours and man it aint nowhere near as fun with out real humans shouting in your ears!


----------



## bmd (Apr 22, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It is free, BoB you should have said there's a great site for cheap gold subs, it adds a game mode or two apparently. Yep we should deffo get a game, I played the solo mission tonight for a couple hours and man it aint nowhere near as fun with out real humans shouting in your ears!



Yeah cheers KE, I'd bookmarked the site last time you posted it so got a 13 month subscription for £29, which is nice. 

I'll be around tonight if anyone fancies a game, gf is away so whenever you're ready!


----------



## tommers (Apr 22, 2009)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> Yeah cheers KE, I'd bookmarked the site last time you posted it so got a 13 month subscription for £29, which is nice.
> 
> I'll be around tonight if anyone fancies a game, gf is away so whenever you're ready!



If I can get some time then I'll be up for it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 22, 2009)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> Yeah cheers KE, I'd bookmarked the site last time you posted it so got a 13 month subscription for £29, which is nice.
> 
> I'll be around tonight if anyone fancies a game, gf is away so whenever you're ready!



Ah cool. Not around till late and I'll probably be quite drunk too...thinking about it that might be fun!


----------



## tommers (Apr 22, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Ah cool. Not around till late and I'll probably be quite drunk too...thinking about it that might be fun!



it adds a certain je ne sais quoi.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 22, 2009)

"Kid, KID! Kiiiiid! You pissed fuck, it's this way. No, don't pull that lever! Oh FUUUUCCK!"


----------



## tommers (Apr 22, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> "Kid, KID! Kiiiiid! You pissed fuck, it's this way. No, don't pull that lever! Oh FUUUUCCK!"




  Sounds like a great time.  I've got a barrel of homebrew just sat at home doing nothing... pissed zombie killing.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 22, 2009)

tommers said:


> Sounds like a great time.  I've got a barrel of homebrew just sat at home doing nothing... *pissed zombie killing*.



Now ya talking!


----------



## bmd (Apr 23, 2009)

Well tommers and me had a bit of a blast last night on the highway one, which was fun. I crashed out early though so didn't see you about KE. 

Great game, we'll have to have a go at survival mode sometime.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 23, 2009)

Ah was too knackered to play by the time I got in...will be about tonight though.


----------



## tommers (Apr 23, 2009)

Survival mode is a bit full on.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 23, 2009)

More than the normal game!?


----------



## sorearm (Apr 23, 2009)

christ yes, it's pretty fucking hard really... requires a LOT of teamwork - which is a bit difficult if you're just server surfing like I tend to do.

prefer the normal game me


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 30, 2009)

Anyone around for a game tonight?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah we definitely need to get four urbanites on this together, playing with strangers is a bit hit and miss in terms of team work...


----------



## sorearm (May 1, 2009)

well all those with x-box need to shout out and all those with PC versions shout out then!


----------



## treelover (May 2, 2009)

free play today on steam, or buy at 16.16 tempted to get it, but its very bloody and i suspect it could be repetitive, though it is unique


----------



## bmd (May 2, 2009)

treelover said:


> free play today on steam, or buy at 16.16 tempted to get it, but its very bloody and i suspect it could be repetitive, though it is unique



You'd think so wouldn't you but there are so many modes and the game is so full on that it's hard to get bored tbh. The Urban crew are mainly 360 owners afaict.


----------



## treelover (May 2, 2009)

> The Urban crew are mainly 360 owners afaict.



poor show!


----------



## bmd (May 2, 2009)

treelover said:


> poor show!



I'd get it for pc but my graphics card is knackered atm. It's a BFG Tech one though so they're honouring the lifetime guarantee and replacing it for nowt. 3 years old! Can't fault 'em.


----------



## treelover (May 3, 2009)

I've a XFX 8800GT Alphadog, its running too hot ( mentioned by many owners) and I get ocassional artifacts, crashes, etc, but XFX don't operate a guarantee in the UK, only from reseller, crap really.


btw, i finally bought L4D PC on Steam, so hopefully will be able to play along with some urbanites...


----------



## bmd (May 3, 2009)

treelover said:


> I've a XFX 8800GT Alphadog, its running too hot ( mentioned by many owners) and I get ocassional artifacts, crashes, etc, but XFX don't operate a guarantee in the UK, only from reseller, crap really.
> 
> 
> btw, i finally bought L4D PC on Steam, so hopefully will be able to play along with some urbanites...



Nice one, I think sorearm and bouncer have it for pc.

I'd never buy another graphics card without a lifetime guarantee. I actually forgot this card had one and just found the box by chance when I was clearing out my shed. I was really chuffed as it cost over £300 when I bought it.


----------



## ohmyliver (May 23, 2009)

Finally sucumed to buying this game. It's very, very good isn't it. Although I'm now going to have to get a mic, allthough I fear I'll be the one going 'fuck, fuuuuuuuuck' a lot, rather than using it for anything useful.

is there a list of urban left 4 dead steamers? my steam username is the same as my user name here.


----------



## Rikbikboo (May 23, 2009)

so is  mine.


----------



## treelover (May 23, 2009)

i thought the graphics weren't very good , till i discovered the advanced option, now they are sweet indeed, still hope there will skins for the zombies at some point though. I'm playing pc single player for now, but will be online soon,


----------



## sorearm (May 27, 2009)

ohmyliver said:


> Finally sucumed to buying this game. It's very, very good isn't it. Although I'm now going to have to get a mic, allthough I fear I'll be the one going 'fuck, fuuuuuuuuck' a lot, rather than using it for anything useful.
> 
> is there a list of urban left 4 dead steamers? my steam username is the same as my user name here.



have added you to steam friends, but kinda playing Killing Floor more now!


----------



## sorearm (May 27, 2009)

Rikbikboo said:


> so is  mine.



added you too mate


----------



## ohmyliver (May 28, 2009)

sorearm said:


> have added you to steam friends, but kinda playing Killing Floor more now!



is it better, or did you just need a change?


----------



## sorearm (May 30, 2009)

ohmyliver said:


> is it better, or did you just need a change?



It's got different dynamics, the ability to have different character abilities (shotgun fanatic, sniper etc) appeals to me, but on the down side it does use the unreal 2004 engine so looks a bit dated.

The gameplay though is nice and the server interface is a million times better than Left 4 Dead - it's like the counter-strike interface.

The only downside is the pile of shit big boss at the end of the level to kill thing. Totally lame IMHO. 

but there a load of mod levels already out there.

... this game would be uber if it had;
- Left4Dead graphics
- current killing floor gameplay
- binned the lame big end of level boss


----------



## debaser (Jun 1, 2009)

http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2009/06/01/left-4-dead-2-exclusive-rps-preview/

left 4 dead 2 out this november...


WHAT WHAT WHAT!?

edit; Thats odd, its 404ing, I did just read an article that made l4d2 sound very appealing and very nearly finished honest! Seems somewhat suspicious though.. I do hope it wasn't a massive troll :*(


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 1, 2009)

I actually got vote kicked the other night on xbl! My crime? Coming first on all the stats at the end of two sections in a row. First time I've been booted anywhere online for being too good!


----------



## debaser (Jun 1, 2009)

nope, l4d2 its real.

All new meele weapons, More story, day time missions, Gauntlet mode, new special infected and player characters.. and witches now wonder the map. Eek.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 1, 2009)

Haha chainsaw!!! Can't fucking wait.


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 2, 2009)

I been playing Dead Rising it looks a much slower pass then L4D 

but it does have chainsaw


----------



## ohmyliver (Jun 2, 2009)

more gameplay videos here
http://ve3d.ign.com/videos/game/14352245/PC/Left-4-Dead-2/category/8/Gameplay


----------



## ohmyliver (Jun 3, 2009)

oh and
http://www.shacknews.com/featuredarticle.x?id=1138
developer interview


----------



## Private Storm (Aug 14, 2009)

Apologies for dredging up an old thread, but have just got this and been playing with a friend. What a great game! Really like the coop multiplayer style games. We played through CoD WaW very quickly and messed about on the zombie survival levels, but they have a limited play life. 

Played through a few levels of L4D and really rate it, nicely executed, properly scary and I'm looking forward to trying out all the extra content. The CPU controlled players are decent too, none of that idiotic behaviour that has you swearing incessantly at your computer buddies in other games.

8.5/10


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 14, 2009)

You playing on a PC or Xbox360?


----------



## Private Storm (Aug 25, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> You playing on a PC or Xbox360?



Oops, just noticed this. Playing on a PC.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 25, 2009)

same as but only single player until i get me internets sorted , when i do fancy a game ?


----------



## tommers (Aug 25, 2009)

anybody up for some xbox games?  haven't played this for a while....  maybe tomorrow night?


----------



## teamB_macro (Aug 28, 2009)

this one really freaked me out. that's why i don't play it anymore. i don't even watch my brother play it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 28, 2009)

Man I aint played this in a little while, might have to log on this weekend to kill some zombies!


----------



## tommers (Aug 28, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Man I aint played this in a little while, might have to log on this weekend to kill some zombies!



I'm painting the nursery this weekend but will probably be about in the evenings...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeah I'll be around tomorrow and Sunday evening too...


----------



## sorearm (Aug 29, 2009)

Private Storm said:


> Oops, just noticed this. Playing on a PC.



what's your steam/xfire ID? I'll check you out if you're online

mine are "sorearm" ... original I know (!)


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Aug 30, 2009)

Left4Dead.
First game i completed on my new Xbox360.
Totally overhyped,way to short,no storyline,shit online.
Pick it up for a £10 if you really want to play it but don't pay more,you will be trading it in soon !


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 30, 2009)

It's great online and well worth a score.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Aug 30, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It's great online and well worth a score.



I have had a dreadful time online with it.
Everyone just running off doing their own thing !
Not the point of the game !
Having said that i'm very new to online gaming and have found most of it a waste of time,prefer to play offline.
Have Xbox360 and don't think it's worth paying to play with mostly rude north americans !
But i am working my way through GTA IV and would like to try that online as long as i don't get shot 2 seconds in from some hardcore fucker


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 30, 2009)

Ah you need to play with urbanites, great times!


----------



## tommers (Aug 30, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> I have had a dreadful time online with it.
> Everyone just running off doing their own thing !
> Not the point of the game !
> Having said that i'm very new to online gaming and have found most of it a waste of time,prefer to play offline.
> ...



I found the same thing.  Then I played with a couple of urbanites and yeah, Ok, they still run off and do stupid things but at least it provides funny stories.

Seriously though, my username on xbox live is "jakenclair".  Add us and we'll sort out a time to play a game or two.

KE - what about tonight or tomorrow evening?  You about?  I got waylaid yesterday.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 30, 2009)

Ah would love to but my net is fucked, whole weekend free and not able to play a thing online..


----------



## Private Storm (Sep 6, 2009)

sorearm said:


> what's your steam/xfire ID? I'll check you out if you're online
> 
> mine are "sorearm" ... original I know (!)



Added you


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 6, 2009)

tommers said:


> I found the same thing.  Then I played with a couple of urbanites and yeah, Ok, they still run off and do stupid things but at least it provides funny stories.
> 
> *Seriously though, my username on xbox live is "jakenclair".  Add us and we'll sort out a time to play a game or two.
> *
> KE - what about tonight or tomorrow evening?  You about?  I got waylaid yesterday.



Just got my copy back from a friend but am currently having problems with renewing Gold membership and i think that means i can't play online.
Hope to sort it out during the week and will then look to add you.


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 27, 2009)

they talking about LFD 2 had some bloke from Vale 

here it is on Youtube sent you a message  


_can see LFD 2 thread search  no_


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 28, 2009)

So, I'm about to get a desktop with 2.6g CPU and GEForce 9800 GPU, will this be enough to run LFD?

I'm itching to start playing this...


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 28, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> So, I'm about to get a desktop with 2.6g CPU and GEForce 9800 GPU, will this be enough to run LFD?
> 
> I'm itching to start playing this...



yes with bells on, it uses the Half Life II engine... 

http://www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,667611/Left-4-Dead-GPU-and-CPU-benchmark-review/Reviews/
if you want _stats_


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 28, 2009)

Fucken _sweet_! I played this game on my Sister's PC ages ago and it fucking rocks. Looking forward to joining the PC gamer collectif too...


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 14, 2009)

been playing this and i don't like it when i really thought i would


----------



## debaser (Oct 23, 2009)

left 4 dead 2 Trailer leaked... very good indeed!

http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2009/10/22/left-4-dead-2-cinematic-trailer-leaked/


----------



## bhamgeezer (Nov 8, 2009)

Anyone playing the left 4 dead II demo atm? Looks promising, trying to decide whether to buy the game or the steam version.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 8, 2009)

bhamgeezer said:


> Anyone playing the left 4 dead II demo atm? Looks promising, trying to decide whether to buy the game or the steam version.



Just downloaded it today and played through what was available on the demo.
Pleased that you have option to play online with demo but not tried it yet.

Game looks good and plays well.
Enjoyed the first one but was too short,online play was bad though.


----------



## debaser (Nov 8, 2009)

The demo was alright, not much of an improvment on the first though. 

Off the back of the demo however I downloaded this custom campaign for L4D1 its better than the l4d2 demo and most the orignal l4d campaigns, and its not even finished yet, its missing the finale!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah it's good fun, bit nicer looking, some new weapons but not getting it. Yet. There's only one game I'm bothering with in November.


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 9, 2009)

Played demo yesterday lost interest quick. Had other weapons in Dead Rising.
Will not be buying


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 9, 2009)

Still no PS3 version, pah.


----------



## bhamgeezer (Nov 9, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah it's good fun, bit nicer looking, some new weapons but not getting it. Yet. There's only one game I'm bothering with in November.



let me guess would that be Modern Warfare II


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 9, 2009)

bhamgeezer said:


> let me guess would that be Modern Warfare II



Fuck yeah!!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 3, 2009)

L4D1 is a great game. Finally did Death Toll yesterday, got the achievement 11 months after buying the game! Never really got into it as my friends don't play...give me a shout if you want a game on 360 (I have the Crash Course map too).


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 6, 2010)

8 bit left 4 dead anyone?

http://www.gossipgamers.com/8-bit-left-4-dead-released-available-for-download/


----------



## bonjour (Jan 8, 2010)

How often does anyone get disconnected from a server?


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 9, 2010)

bonjour said:


> How often does anyone get disconnected from a server?



depends, can be annoyingly often...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 15, 2010)

Does anyone fancy a game of this (the first L4D) on Xbox 360 sometime? I have the Crash Course add-on too, if anyone wants a shorter game.

 I need a break from MW2...


----------



## Grandma Death (Jan 20, 2010)

Started Left 4 Dead 2 this week. Its real good. Much better than the first one. Faster and more zombies too....its real edge of the seat stuff. Loving the extra weapons too.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 20, 2010)

Grandma Death said:
			
		

> Started Left 4 Dead 2 this week. Its real good. Much better than the first one. Faster and more zombies too....its real edge of the seat stuff. Loving the extra weapons too.



The axe is great fun!


----------



## tommers (Jan 20, 2010)

I haven't managed to play it online yet.  we need to sort something out!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 20, 2010)

Definitely!


----------



## Grandma Death (Jan 22, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> The axe is great fun!



I'm a chainsaw man myself.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah that's really cool but there's just something about the swoosh and then fleshy clunk of the axe...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 22, 2010)

Apparently the dlc out in the spring is going to include the old cast and some of the old maps from l4d1


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 5, 2010)

Well today is the day that new 'The Sacrifice' dlc is coming out for both L4D1 and L4D2. Anyone else getting it?

I've got the first game on the 360 and I'll be playing tonight. I really do love Left 4 Dead, even though I never got around to playing the second one.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 5, 2010)

dp


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 5, 2010)

Yup firing up the xbox this afternoon to get it! Have number two and will be online at some point this evening.


----------



## tommers (Oct 5, 2010)

oooh, I never really had time to play the second one but I will do now.  I'm out tonight though.  What's the dlc?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 6, 2010)

Microsoft fucked up and the map is still not out on xbox.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 6, 2010)

Dammit! Spend last night waiting for that bloody thing...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 6, 2010)

It's out now apparently. It will be half six or seven before I can get home to downlaod it, and it's meant to be a big download.

Can't wait to play it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 6, 2010)

*goes to xbox.com to put it in the queue*


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 7, 2010)

Played it last night, just single player. Awesome.

I love the dawn setting, and the map is a step up from the other L4D1 maps. I might get L4D2 soon.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 7, 2010)

Get it! You should be able to pick it up real cheap now too...


----------



## tommers (Oct 7, 2010)

so, can you play this with both L4Ds??


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 7, 2010)

Yup.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 7, 2010)

The DLC is out for the two games, but it's two seperate downloads and you must pay twice if you want it for both L4D1 and L4D2.

L4D should be about a tenner or so now, it's bloody brilliant. I am going to get the second one soon too.


----------



## tommers (Oct 7, 2010)

I've sold my copy of L4D, but have number 2 so will have a go with that tonight...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 22, 2010)

I now have a copy of Left 4 Dead 2. 

More zombies!


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Nov 22, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> I now have a copy of Left 4 Dead 2.
> 
> More zombies!



I'm currently bidding for one on ebay so could have it by the weekend...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 22, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> I now have a copy of Left 4 Dead 2.
> 
> More zombies!


 


Chester Copperpot said:


> I'm currently bidding for one on ebay so could have it by the weekend...


 
Excellent! Game sometime soon?


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> I now have a copy of Left 4 Dead 2.
> 
> More zombies!


 
Get the chain saw if you see one 

I'm still working my way through all the levels.  This one seems to require you to be a bit more tactical if you want to survive whereas in the first one you could just charge in first without much of a risk.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 22, 2010)

Have just got a cheap 2nd hand copy of L4D2 on 360 too. Is it all co-op on live?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 22, 2010)

cybershot said:


> Have just got a cheap 2nd hand copy of L4D2 on 360 too. Is it all co-op on live?


 
There's a death match game type also but co-op is far better ime. The screams as people freak out when caught by a zombie horde are great!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 23, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Excellent! Game sometime soon?


 
Yes, whenever's good.

btw, I smashed your Pacman score on the Championship II map on my second attempt


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Nov 23, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Excellent! Game sometime soon?



Yep - will let you know when it arrives.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 29, 2010)

So...anyone up for a game this week sometime?


----------



## cybershot (Dec 30, 2010)

Sunday eve/night works for me, then I'm back at work on Tuesday. Don't really stay up late then unless a Friday or Sat. Old codger I am.


----------



## tommers (Dec 30, 2010)

yeah, I need to play this.  I got it for xmas last year and never really played it.  I got 4,200 points this year so I can get the DLC and stuff.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 30, 2010)

cybershot said:


> Sunday eve/night works for me, then I'm back at work on Tuesday. Don't really stay up late then unless a Friday or Sat. Old codger I am.


 
Yeah Sunday eve looks good at the moment...


----------



## tommers (Jul 27, 2012)

Anybody fancy a game of this at some point? I have a strange yearning to kill zombies.

number 2 btw, not the first one...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 27, 2012)

tommers said:


> Anybody fancy a game of this at some point? I have a strange yearning to kill zombies.
> 
> number 2 btw, not the first one...


 
On what? PC or Xbox?


----------



## tommers (Jul 27, 2012)

Oh, Xbox.  I'm not sure if my PC would run it.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 27, 2012)

I have both on Xbox and have not played for about a year. Zombie killing sounds like a lot of fun, count me in.

(I also bought it on PC but my machine isn't good enough)


----------



## tommers (Jul 27, 2012)

OK.  Our house is a bit full at the moment but what about tonight?  If not then sunday night?


----------



## bmd (Jul 27, 2012)

tommers said:


> Anybody fancy a game of this at some point? I have a strange yearning to kill zombies.
> 
> number 2 btw, not the first one...


 
There's some new free dlc on the pc version. Xbox owners get to suck a dick again and pay £7 for it. I'm up for some Xboxing though.


----------



## mattie (Jul 27, 2012)

bmd said:


> There's some new free dlc on the pc version. Xbox owners get to suck a dick again and pay £7 for it. I'm up for some Xboxng though.


 
Is there?  Can I/how do I get it through steam?

Love the game, even though I'm rubbish at it - just sprint through the swarms buzzing a chainsaw all over the show.


----------



## bmd (Jul 27, 2012)

Just turn Steam on and it will update your game. That's assuming you have it in your library of course.

Do you have a 360?

Oh and there's 75% off L4D2 on Steam atm.


----------



## mattie (Jul 27, 2012)

So, it'll be a new map to play and it'l have turned up automatically?  Schweet.

I'm hoping some new melee weapons as well.  I really want to brain a zombie with a frying pan.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 27, 2012)

tommers said:


> OK. Our house is a bit full at the moment but what about tonight? If not then sunday night?


 
The TV is taken for the Olympic Ceremony tonight, so Sunday sounds ok to me - I'm off on holiday next week so will be able to play until late


----------



## mattie (Jul 27, 2012)

As an aside, I had a look a the trophies I'd won a few weeks back, and I noted I was half-way to winning one for honking clowns' noses 10 times.

I had no idea I'd done that 5 times.  How do you purposefully do it?

I'm also 5 away from 100 decapitations with a golf club.  Must be one very sharp 3-wood.


----------



## bmd (Jul 27, 2012)

mattie said:


> So, it'll be a new map to play and it'l have turned up automatically?  Schweet.
> 
> I'm hoping some new melee weapons as well.  I really want to brain a zombie with a frying pan.



There has always been a frying pan in it, you'll just have to put the chainsaw down for a second.


----------



## mattie (Jul 27, 2012)

bmd said:


> There has always been a frying pan in it, you'll just have to put the chainsaw down for a second.


 


I'll keep an eye out for it - I suspect kitchens might be a good place to look


----------



## bmd (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm on the Xbox now if anyone is up for a game. Username is Jonny foreign3r


----------



## tommers (Jul 27, 2012)

Mate, I would love to but you know.. there's this sports thing on and I'm not allowed.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 27, 2012)

i'm ogden7 on steam

feel free to add me


----------



## bmd (Jul 28, 2012)

rubbershoes said:


> i'm ogden7 on steam
> 
> feel free to add me


 
Added! What's your Steam ID mattie?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## tommers (Jul 29, 2012)

So... anybody want a game tonight?  I'll be on later.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 29, 2012)

Ah I don't have the first one anymore...just the second...


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 29, 2012)

i might be on after 10


----------



## bmd (Jul 29, 2012)

tommers said:


> So... anybody want a game tonight?  I'll be on later.



Meeeeee!

If you're not about I'll stick the peece on and see if you're still playing 'shoes.


----------



## tommers (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm on now.

Number 2 kid.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh yeah?? Firing up the box now, will see if I can join you both!


----------



## tommers (Jul 29, 2012)

Hmmm. I can't seem to connect to live in the game. Weird.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 29, 2012)

Yeah you keep appearing online then disappearing...have added you a couple times with no joy...


----------



## tommers (Jul 29, 2012)

Didn't we have this problem before?


----------



## tommers (Jul 29, 2012)

Maybe you both have dlc? But I can't even join randoms.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 29, 2012)

I think you may be right. Start a game and we'll try and join you.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 29, 2012)

Christ alive I forgot how terrible the loading times are for this game, they're uttery shit!


----------



## tommers (Jul 29, 2012)

Well. That went well.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 29, 2012)

Er yeah sorry about shooting the petrol can.


----------



## bmd (Jul 29, 2012)

Lol, we the A team! Not. 

Enjoyed that, cheers you two.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 29, 2012)

Heh yeah it works better when there's 4 people, and er I'm not in Battlefield 3 mode!


----------



## tommers (Jul 29, 2012)

I liked it. There's something very relaxing about slaughtering hordes of zombies.

We could maybe do with being a bit more organised tho. Little bit.  

I'd be up for another game later I'm the week.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 29, 2012)

Yeah was out of practice for the L4D gameplay, it's solidly squad play and you really don't last long any other way. Not around till next weekend but deffo up for playing this a bit more again.


----------



## tommers (Jul 29, 2012)

Yeah. I couldn't help but notice you keep haring off into the distance.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 30, 2012)

tommers said:


> Yeah. I couldn't help but notice you keep haring off into the distance.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 30, 2012)

damn, forgot all about this.


----------



## bmd (Jul 30, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Heh yeah it works better when there's 4 people, and er I'm not in Battlefield 3 mode!


 
 I was thinking that! You were gung ho brother! I wonder if it took an age to load because the game was coming from my 360? All my games are on an external 2.5" drive so maybe that's it or does it take ages to load anyway?



Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah was out of practice for the L4D gameplay, it's solidly squad play and you really don't last long any other way. Not around till next weekend but deffo up for playing this a bit more again.


 
Nice one! Love playing with you and tommers and there's one more space mwgdrwg so let's get co-ordinated.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 30, 2012)

you lot  on xbox or pc


----------



## tommers (Jul 30, 2012)

Xbox, but BMD also plays on PC.


----------



## bmd (Jul 30, 2012)

tommers said:


> Xbox, but BMD also plays on PC.


 
I swing both ways.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 30, 2012)

ah. i'm pc only


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 1, 2012)

stupid question

can pc players against pc players on steam.


----------



## tommers (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 1, 2012)

ok

i'll be in a couple of weeks when Im back from holiday


----------



## tommers (Aug 20, 2012)

anybody fancy a game tonight?


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 21, 2012)

I was on  last night. romped through Dead Air


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 23, 2012)

Anyone up for it tonight. 9 ish


----------



## The Boy (Oct 7, 2012)

Fired up the eggs box for the first time in ages this weekend.  Word of advice:  don't play this in co-op mode with strangers/.  Like herding fucking cats.


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 8, 2012)

The Boy said:


> Fired up the eggs box for the first time in ages this weekend. Word of advice: don't play this in co-op mode with strangers/. Like herding fucking cats.


 

if you play advanced, most people know what they're doing


----------



## The Boy (Oct 9, 2012)

rubbershoes said:


> if you play advanced, most people know what they're doing


 
Probably.  It's the ones with no headsets that really irk me.


----------

